# تعريف على بلدتي القحطانية  تاريخ قبور البيض بالسرياني قبري حيوري / اول موضوع لي



## كبرئيل شرو (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*تم جمع هذه المعلومات من مصادرموثوقة جداً ......... 
أليكم المعلومات من لايعرف القحطانية ليتعرف عليها ...................... 
تقع الى الشرق من مدينة القامشلي وعلى بعد 30كم يخترقها طريق عام القامشلي المالكية وهي مركز ناحية يضم عدداً من الدوائر الرسمية كالبلدية والكهرباء والمياه وشعبة التجنيد ومحكمة الصلح ومستوصف طبي ومصلحة الزراعة ودائرة اكثار البذار وعدد من المدارس الابتدائية والاعدادية والثانوية يتفرع عنها جنوبا طريق زراعي ماراً بمخفر شرطة طويل وتقع فيها محطة فرعية لقطار الشرق حلب – الموصل التي انشئت فيها مؤخراً صويمعات لتخزين الحبوب يطل عليها شمالا جبل الازل الذي تباركت قممه وسفوحه بعشرات الاديار التي انشاها الرهبان السريان نذكر منها اديار : مار اوكين . ابراهيم الكشكري . يوحنا الطائي . 
تتربع القحطانية وسط واحة خضراء من السهول الفسيحة ذات التربة الخصبة التي تقع ضمن الخط المطري المجاور لتركيا لذلك تتلقى هطولات مطرية كافية تؤدي الى تحقيق مزارعيها لنسبة متقدمة في مجال المباريات الموسيمة التي تجريها سنويا وزارة الزراعة بالتعاون مع الاتحاد الفلاحين . 
تجاورها ثلاثة سدود هي : مزكفت , الجوادية , باب الحديد , وهذا ماجعلها ان تنعم بمناخ لطيف وهواء عليل يميزها عن بقية المناطق المجاورة ناهيك عن مناظرها الخلابة التي تستهوي المصطافين في فصلي الربيع والصيف وهذا ما حدا بوزارة الداخلية ان تصنفها في عداد مناطق الاصطياف في محافظة الحسكة بالقرار رقم 685/لعام 1994 . 
كان يملك عقارات / قبورالبيض / قبل عام 1915 وبموجب اسناد تمليك عثمانية الشماس ملكي جرجس من اسرة ال / شاموشو/ المدياتية التي قضى الفرمان على جميع افرادها وعندما اصبحت سوريا تحت سلطات الانتداب تجاوزت فرنسا حقوق المالكين خلافا لكل الاسناد والوثائق القديمة وسجلت الاراضي باسماء اخرين حماية لمصالحها الخاصة في المنطقة . 
كانت القحطانية قرية صغيرة دعيت اولاً / قبور البيض / ودعاها السريان / قبري حيوري / وهي ترجمة للتسمية العربية واغلب الظن انها دعيت هكذا لان اضرحتها الواقعة على قارعة الطريق كانت مطلية بالكلس الابيض فكانت بمثابة نقطة علام للمسافرين وعلى مر الزمن تميزت لدى الجميع بهذا الاسم . 
ومنذ عهد قريب سميت / القحطانية / تيمناً بقحطان الذي يعتبر الجد الاكبر للعرب في صحراء شبه الجزيرة العربية واليه تنسب قبائل اليمن . كان موقع القحطانية يرزح تحت حكم الاحتلال العثماني حتى عام 1922 حيث موقع الحق بالاراضي السورية باعتباره جزءاً من الجزيرة السورية وقد تم ذلك على عدة مراحل ففي العام نفسه ضمت اولا الحسكة وراس العين اللتين جعل منهما قضاء مركزه الحسكة ويتبع متصرفيه دير الزور وفي عام 1923 احدث قضاء / بياندور / الذي لم يدم طويلاً حيث باغتته في نهاية شهر تموز من هذا العام احدى العصابات القادمة من تركيا وقضت على افراده وفي عام 1925 خرجت حملة عسكرية من الحسكة واستقرت في موقع القحطانية . 
واتخذت من موقع / تل قيرو / القريب من قرية حلوه مركزا لها واسست هناك قضاء دعي / قضاء كرو / الذي مالبث ان نقل الى القامشلي بدا اعمار القحطانية بمطحنة في الجهة الشمالية ثم امها بعض البدو ساكني الخيام وراحوا يتحلقون حول نهر الجراح وفي عام 1926 تقاطرت اليها اسر عديدة هاربة من ظلم العثمانيين في تركيا اما الاسر السريانية التي اسهمت في وضع اللبنات الاولى في بنيان هذه البلدة فهي اسرة السادة: حنا روتو – ملكي هبه – ملكي حوبو – يعقوب ايليا – حنا ايليا – موسى خزي – درويش عم احو درويش – موسى كوريه – عيسى نعامه – القس مراد – مقسي ملكو – سليمان حداد – مورو شمعون – احو درويش – ابراهيم ملكي – ملكي نازكى 
حدو اوسو – كما استقرت في القرية عائلات ارمنية واخرى يزيدية واسرة ال حاجو التي كانت تعاني من خلاف قديم مع اسرة ال صاروخان وسعت فتملكت بعض القرى من بسط نفوذها في المنطقة مالبث ان زال عقب قيام ثورة الثامن من اذار عام 1963 . وقد ادت الكنيسة دوراً هاما ساعد في استقرار السكان ووفر لهم الطمانينة وشجعهم على بذل مزيد من الجهود لتطوير العمل الزراعي وزيادة نسب المحاصيل وظهر على الساحة مخاتير ينتمون الى الكنيسة السريانية نذكر منهم : ابراهيم يعقوب – ملك جورج – عدو جورج – ايليا حنا- يعقوب ايليا حنا لان كانت القحطانية بلدة حديثة العهد الا ان موقعها الجغرافي لم يكن خارجاً عن الساحة الحضارية فهي لا تبعد عن ليلان اكثر من 14 كم هذا التل الذي تألق شعاع مجده في الماضي البعيد وشهد حضارات باذجة منذ الالف الثاني قبل الميلاد عندما اتخذه / شمشي حدد/ عاصمة له وهذا يؤكد ان المنطقة المحيطة بالتل كانت عبارة عن ميدان تربعت عليه اسس ذلك الصرح الكبير والذي ما زالت صحف التاريخ تتيه فخرا به بل كان لهذه المنطقة شرف الانتماء اليه لكن احداث الزمن وتياراته الهوجاء قد سلبتها حقها واساءت اليها – دون الحق – اذ لم يترك لنا الزمن مايشير الى مدى اتساع تلك الرقعة الجغرافية التي زينتها عروش تلك الحضارات كما لم يمتعنا الدهر باسماء مواقع مجاورة رديفة للتل / العاصمة / التي كانت دون ريب شريكا اسهم معه في صنع تلك الحضارات الرفيعة الشان وليت مجريات التاريخ ابقت لنا شيئا مما ذكر لاننا في حينه كنا سنسعد برؤية نجوم عديدة تتلالا في هذه المنطقة لكي تكتمل حلقات التاريخ التي مازال اكثرها مفقوداً . 
وفي العصر الحديث كانت قد جرت محاولات عديدة لمعرفة موقع التل واستمرت جهود علماء الاثار بحثا عنه حتى اكتشفه عام 1878 / هرمز رسام الاشوري / الذي ضمن البعثة الامريكية برئاسة البروفيسور / هارفي وايس / المكلفة باجراء مسح لكافة التلال الاثرية المنشرة مابين الموصل وحلب وبعد ان انجز مهمته وضع كتابا ضمنه مذكراته وخبراته وملاحظاته في مجال الاثار وان مايهمنا من هذه المذكرات في معرض دراستنا هذه ذلك الوصف الذي قدمه لنا عن رحلته التي قام بها وهو يمتطي ظهر دابة عبر خلالها قرية / دمير قابو / حاليا باب الحديد – قبور البيض التي يدعوها / كبور البيض / ويذكر جسرها الخشبي على نهر الجراح حيث بات ليله في قرية /دوكر / القريبه من القحطانية وهناك سئل عما اذا كانت ثمة اثار حضارات قديمة ويقال ان / هارفي ويس / استفاد من مذكرات الاشوري التي كانت دليلا ساعده في اعمال التنقيب فيما بعد . 
والقحطانية التي قيض لها ان تشاد في موقع يجاور هذا التل التاريخي العظيم تفخر بلا شك بهذا الجار الذي احتل في التاريخ القديم مترله عالية من الرفعة والمجد والسؤدد ويسعدها ان تحظى بهبوب نسيمات من حضارته السامية لكي تتمثل قيم ذلك التراث الزاخر بالحيوية والعراقة والقدم وابناء كنيستنا السريانية في هذه البلدة يجدون انفسهم بدون ريب الاولى في نيل تلك الحظوى لانهم يمتون بصلة الدم والجنس والهوية والتاريخ الى ارباب ذلك التراث الذي فقدوه وما زالوا جادين في البحث عنه في كل زاوية ورابية وتل قديم . 
ظلت القحطانية بعد نشوئها اعواماً عديدة تتفيا تحت ظلال الامن والاستقرار وتنعم بالخير والعطاء حتى تاريخ 24/4/1962 حيث داهمتها الفيضانات عشية عيد الفصح المجيد فكانت اسوأ كارثة عرفتها هذه البلدة العصامية وراح ضحيتها العديد من السكان الذين باغتتهم مياه الفيضان واغلقت في وجوههم سائر ابواب النجاة فغرقوا وجرفتهم السيول المتدفقة بعيدا عن دورهم كما تهدم العديد من البيوت الطينية وسقط بعضها فادى الى نفوق الماشية التي بداخلها مما اسفر عن خسائر فادحة في الاموال والارواح وقعت هذه الحادثة كالصاعقة على سكان البلدة وتاثرت لها الكنيسة التي بادرت بشخص راعيها المثلث الرحمات المطران مار اسطاثيوس قرياقس الى تفقد البلدة المنكوبة ومواساة اسر الضحايا فكانت زيارته بمثابة العزاء الكبير الذي خفف من الام واحزان المنكوبين . 
وما هي الا ايام حتى سارع الاهالي لاعادة اعمار ما تهدم وبطريقة معمارية تبعد عنهم اخطار السيول والفيضانات . 
يتبع ..... 
حواشي لابد من ذكرهم : 
............................ 
- القحطانية : كانت تعرف بــ/ السنجق/ وهي كلمة فارسية تعني اللواء وقد اعتمدتها السلطات العثمانية في التنظيم الاداري وهذا يشير الى ان الموقع كان مقرا لقيادة لواء عسكري يحكم التجمعات السكانية في هذه المنطقة . 
- قبائل اليمن : جاء ذكره في التوراة باسم يقطان تك 10: 25-30و1 اخبار : 19-23 وقد انقسم بنو قحطان بعد الاسلام الى فرعين : حُمير واكثرهم اهل الحضر وكهلان واكثرهم اهل وبر . 
- بياندور : اسم قرية قريبة من القحطانية والكلمة تركية الاصل تعني : على المسافرين ابراز بياناتهم الرسمية . 
- القامشلي : الجزيرة السورية اسكندر داود ص 206 – 207 
- احو درويش : كان شخصا يركن اليه ومتحدثاً لبقا حافظاً في صدره معلومات عن احداث عاشها في حياته او نقلت اليه وكان واحداً ممن اعتمدت اخبارهم في الكتاب وضعه بالسريانية الخوري المتنيح سليمان حنو وقد اشار المؤلف في نهاية الكتاب الى ذلك . 
- صاروخان : قدمت هذه الاسرة معونات جمة للسريان ابان حوادث الفرمان . 
- هرمز رسام الاشوري : كان معاونا لعالم الاثار الريطاني / لايارد/ وهو الاخ الاصغر للسيد كريستيان رسام نائب القنصل الانكليزي في الموصل تخرج من كلية ادرييل في اكسفورد اكتشف اللوحات المجسمة التي تصور اشور بانيبال وهو يصيد الاسد ثم اكتشف الواح المكتبة الملكية في كوينجيك قام بعده بعثات دراسيه الى بعض المواقع الاشورية الاثرية خلال الفترة من 1878-1882 / جبروت اشور الذي كان هنري ساغس ترجمة د- احو يوسف ص 429 
- حضارات قديمة : لم يحالفنا الحظ رؤية هذه المذكرات لكننا استقينا المعلومات المذكورة اعلاه ممن اطلعوا عليها واثرنا توثيقها نقلا عنهم عسى ان يجد فيها القراء متعة وفائدة . 

يتبع بالموضوع القادم 
تاريخ نشوء كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالقحطانية 
تحياتي القلبية *


----------



## استفانوس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعريف على بلدتي القحطانية  تاريخ قبور البيض بالسرياني قبري حيوري / اول م*

سلام ونعمة
اشكرك عزيزي كبرئيل
لاجل هذا الشرح الكافي والوافي لهذه البلدة الرائعة
التي يسمو اهلها بالمودة والمحبة
وانا شخصيا لي في سد الجوادية وباب الحديد ذكريات طيبة
بارك الله هذه البلدة وشعبها


----------



## بنت النعمة (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعريف على بلدتي القحطانية  تاريخ قبور البيض بالسرياني قبري حيوري / اول م*

سلام و نعمة

شكرا اخي  كبرئيل على هذا الشرح المفيد و نحن نعرف اهل القحطانية جيدا من خلال المحبة و المودة المعروفة عنهم.
انا من مدينة الحسكة.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعريف على بلدتي القحطانية  تاريخ قبور البيض بالسرياني قبري حيوري / اول م*

جميل قوى قوى فى انتظار الجزء التانى

الرب يباركك

شكرآ لمجهودك


----------



## كبرئيل شرو (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعريف على بلدتي القحطانية  تاريخ قبور البيض بالسرياني قبري حيوري / اول م*

اخ بالمسيح الحبيب 
استفانوس شكري الجزيل لك ياغالي ولقد ذكرت  بالموضوع  سد الجواديه وباب الحديد 

وياريتك زرت القحطانية فلديها قرى سريانية جميلة قريبا سوف انشر هم بالموقع الحبيب 

اختي بالمسيح الحبيب بنت النعمه وبنت الحسكة الغالية اشكرك ياغالية 

الله يخليك وهيدا من كرم ضيافة اهل الحسكة والذوق الرفيع 

سلامات لاهل الحسكة الغوالي 
اختي بالمسيح الحبيب  فراشة مسيحية اشكرك جزيل الشكر وانشاء الله  سوف ارسل  تاريخ الكنيسة 
الرب يحرسكم وينور طريقكم 
الرب الموفق 
تحياتي القلبية ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعريف على بلدتي القحطانية  تاريخ قبور البيض بالسرياني قبري حيوري / اول م*

ميرسى يا كبرئيل  لك على المعلومات    القيمه وفى انتظار للجديد وربنا يباركك .


----------



## borma (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعريف على بلدتي القحطانية  تاريخ قبور البيض بالسرياني قبري حيوري / اول م*

انا من مصر   ولنا صديق قدبم من دمشق (عربين) كان صديق المرحوم والدى جه زارنا عدة مرات فى مصر  بلدكم حلوه كتير    الكنيسه السريانيه  اخت شقيقه للكنيسه القبطيه     وعندنا دير العذراء بوادى النطرون اسمه دير السريان  كان ينزل فيه السريان للرهبنه *....... فى تاريخ كنبستنا القبطبه  من ضمن الباباوات     البابا  ايرأم ين زرعه الذى حدثت ايامه معجزة نقل جبل المقطم كان سريانى الاصل 
ارجو المزيد تعرفنا عن بلدك                         وشكـــــــــرااااا*


----------



## peace_86 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعريف على بلدتي القحطانية  تاريخ قبور البيض بالسرياني قبري حيوري / اول م*

الموضوع جميل..
متابع


----------



## +مادونا+ (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعريف على بلدتي القحطانية  تاريخ قبور البيض بالسرياني قبري حيوري / اول م*

ميرسى يا كبرئيل لك على المعلومات القيمه انتظر كل جديدك


----------



## كبرئيل شرو (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعريف على بلدتي القحطانية  تاريخ قبور البيض بالسرياني قبري حيوري / اول م*

الاخت الغالية دونا نبيل ..........

الاخ الغالي بورما من مصر الجميلة ............
الاخ الغالي peace_86 .............
الاخت الغالية مادونا ..........................

اشكركم جزيل الشكر على مروركم الغالي 
الرب يسوع يحميكم وينور طريقكم 
تقبلوا مني وافر الاحترام والتقدير 
سلامه ومحبته للمخلص تكون معكم 
تحياتي القلبية ​


----------



## maria123 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعريف على بلدتي القحطانية  تاريخ قبور البيض بالسرياني قبري حيوري / اول م*

موضوعك جميل 

انا زرت القحطاتية و رميلان 

بس انا من القامشلي


----------

